# sabre vs. rapier



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2019)

So last year my kali group spun off a Highland broadsword and military sabre group.  This is a match against a rather short rapier.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 5, 2019)

You just killed rapier guy like 35 times in a row.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2019)

Martial D said:


> You just killed rapier guy like 35 times in a row.



Since this match he got a longer rapier and trying to fight a dedicated thrusting blade with 6 inches of reach (much less his own arm length) has made life more difficult.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2019)

@Blindside , you're on the list of people here I want to spar with here, and also on the list of people that would absolutely wreck me.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> @Blindside , you're on the list of people here I want to spar with here, and also on the list of people that would absolutely wreck me.



Sounds fun!  Too bad you are on the other side of the country.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 5, 2019)

Very nice - head, body, and limb attacks 
I like your follow through of transitions
I have a hard time believing that your rapier opponent is left handed (or has much skill in the first place)


----------



## Martial D (Apr 5, 2019)

Blindside said:


> Since this match he got a longer rapier and trying to fight a dedicated thrusting blade with 6 inches of reach (much less his own arm length) has made life more difficult.


I think you are selling yourself short. The skill differential is pretty obvious.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2019)

Blindside said:


> Sounds fun!  Too bad you are on the other side of the country.


If i end up taking a vacation over there, I'll send you a message. If i go by plane though, I'd need to mooch for the weapons (don't want tsa asking questions)


----------



## Blindside (Apr 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> If i end up taking a vacation over there, I'll send you a message. If i go by plane though, I'd need to mooch for the weapons (don't want tsa asking questions)



Weapons I got!  (And all kinds of sparring gear.)


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Very nice - head, body, and limb attacks
> I like your follow through of transitions
> I have a hard time believing that your rapier opponent is left handed (or has much skill in the first place)


I noticed the left-handedness too.  It is possible that he isn’t really left-handed but he chose to fight left-handed so that the fight would not be over too quickly and @Blindside wouldn’t feel too badly about himself.  I’ve heard tell that sometimes happens with elite-level Spanish swordsmen who are in the revenge business.  Perhaps the fellow is a Spaniard...?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Very nice - head, body, and limb attacks
> I like your follow through of transitions
> I have a hard time believing that your rapier opponent is left handed (or has much skill in the first place)



He is pretty new to rapier. When I fight his instructor it is pretty much a one sided slaughter.


----------

